# series 1 - turbonet question



## mwp (Dec 8, 2008)

Is a turbonet adapter the only way to get network connectivity on a series 1 tivo? (PTV-100)


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Turbonet, TivoNet, CacheCard.

http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm



mwp said:


> Is a turbonet adapter the only way to get network connectivity on a series 1 tivo? (PTV-100)


----------



## mwp (Dec 8, 2008)

magnus said:


> Turbonet, TivoNet, CacheCard.
> 
> http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm


That's what I though.

Thanks.


----------



## mwp (Dec 8, 2008)

I asked this question in another forum. If I install the turbonet card will I be able to share content with other DVR's on my network? (IE S3 tivo's)?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

No. MRV (multi-room viewing) is only available on the S2 and newer models. However, you could hack the Tivo to allow transfers to your PC and then upload them to another Tivo using mfs_ftp. Mfs_ftp also supprts FXP transfers so essentially it does allow transfers between Tivos directly. You just need to interface them with a PC to make it happen. There were issues transferring between S1 and S2 Tivos so you should check to see if there has been a workaround for this issue yet.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To add:
Airnet (similar to TiVoNet, but has a PCMCIA slot for particular 802.11b cards) 

Serial PPP (too slow for recording transfers, fine for everything else, and your computer needs to be on for it to work).


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

*^^Do not click the link weose33 posted!^^*


----------

